# Your bands epic long songs!



## asmegin_slayer (Aug 26, 2011)

I wanted to see if anyones own band have epic long songs that you'd like to share. I know some musicians are not a big fan of it, but then there other musicians and fans who don't mind it or love it to death as long as its interesting.

I want to your hear/see your stuff, so please share.

I'll start first with my bands (Color of Aum) 10 minute epic long song that we perform on a regular basis. To make this process easier for some who don't have a lot of time to listen to the whole thing, I outlined what parts are solos since we love solos aye?

Intro riff
*Surfing* intro riff
verse
transition
chorus
verse
transition
chorus
chunky break
*4:44, first solo at :5:01
7:59 2nd solo
8:41 3rd solo*
9:39 Monstrous ending

Enjoy!



Oh and if you like a combination of clean vocals. here you go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW9AO27fGho&NR=1


----------



## Underworld (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's a song from my band, Eyeless. 

Very epic, oriental song. I wanted the feel of being lost in the desert. I think I got it! Unfortunately I do not have live videos of this one, but we performed it a couple of time life.


----------



## Blasphemer (Aug 26, 2011)

No videos, but we have three 8 1/2 minute songs, one 9 1/2 minute song, and were currently writing a 20 minute song.


----------



## anne (Aug 26, 2011)

"Everything Will Be Okay"! I've seen it called post-black metal, shoegaze, doom metal, but at its core I still think it's classical.
Pt. 1

Pt. 2

Pt. 3


First real recording, all Pod, general newbness, etc, so it has mass mix problems, but compositionally, it's solid -- 17 minute sonata, solos, double solos, triple solos, classical thematic organization, blah blah blah. Can't wait to redo it right!  Gonna be a bitch to do live but it's probably with a whole lot of work and decent volume levels.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 26, 2011)

A little over 8 minutes, pretty epic tune about freezing to death on Mt. Everest:


----------



## scottro202 (Aug 26, 2011)

This is our longest song, at a whopping 4:11


----------



## JamesM (Aug 26, 2011)

Where's Joel?


----------



## Augury (Aug 26, 2011)

Not that I'm an Auguryfag (don't look at my nickname xD) but this is a pretty good song.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 27, 2011)

The Armada said:


> Where's Joel?



Who summoned me?

Firth by Kurkkuviipale on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

7 minute long so it's not really long, has a little epic feeling to it though.

Waka Waka by Kurkkuviipale on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

11 minutes 30 seconds. Epic, not too repetitive imo, has a certain theme to it though.

No live performances yet. Thought it would be fine if I posted them here as everyone else did.

Hope you like 'em.


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction (Aug 27, 2011)

Below Akheron - BandPage | Facebo

wasnt trying to make it long just happened to work out that way haha


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 27, 2011)

7stringsofdestruction said:


> Below Akheron - BandPage | Facebo
> 
> wasnt trying to make it long just happened to work out that way haha



I'd really like to hear the song, but I ain't pressing the like button...


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction (Aug 27, 2011)

haha i didnt set it up that way you can always unlike if you dont like it... just sayin isnt gonna hurt my feelings

here try this one


http://www.reverbnation.com/main/global_search?q=below%20akheron&commit=GO


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 27, 2011)

7stringsofdestruction said:


> haha i didnt set it up that way you can always unlike if you dont like it... just sayin isnt gonna hurt my feelings
> 
> here try this one
> 
> ...



Well yea, I have some principal issues with the whole "like before you can know what you're liking" -thing.

The song is cool, it's just not my thing so I guess I'm not the one speaking objectively of it. It has got potential on its own genre for sure.


----------



## 7stringsofdestruction (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks man yea everyones got there own tatses. i checked out some of ur songs very groovy beats you got there!


----------



## MetalMike04 (Aug 27, 2011)

Underworld said:


> Here's a song from my band, Eyeless.



dude i fuckin love you guys!!


----------



## vsarge0708 (Aug 27, 2011)

Here's an 8 minute jawn I just wrote. Repetitive but that's the point of this particular tune.

<object height="81" width="100%"> <param name="movie" value="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F22039747"></param> <param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param> <embed allowscriptaccess="always" height="81" src="http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F22039747" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="100%"></embed> </object> <span><a href="http://soundcloud.com/the-chandrasekhar-limit/desert-son">Desert Son</a> by <a href="http://soundcloud.com/the-chandrasekhar-limit">The Chandrasekhar Limit</a></span> 

http://soundcloud.com/the-chandrasekhar-limit/desert-son

SoundClick artist: The Chandrasekhar Limit - page with MP3 music downloads


----------



## chronocide (Aug 28, 2011)

My doom band has a 30 minute (or thereabouts, varies depending on how long the jammed out ending lasts, it's usually probably 35-40) long depressing monstrosity but we've yet to record it, unfortunately. 

All my other bands are grind or punk based and don't exactly feature many lengthy numbers...


----------



## Inazone (Aug 28, 2011)

It's not THAT long, but the longest on our new album and probably the second-longest we've ever done:

Dreaming Infinity's Fall by UNDER EDEN on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------

